# Cologne/Aftershave



## LeoGibson (Mar 23, 2014)

After doing a quick search, I determined that the few threads on this subject were all around 5 years old, so i figured what the hell, instead of reviving one from the dead I'd start a new one since there are several posters on those threads that aren't around these days and several new folks here now and those that contributed then may have changed their tastes in the 5 years since.

I would like to add a twist to this one though. Fellas, list what you wear and what you have and a brief description of why you like them. Also, if you feel like it, list any you have had and don't particularly care for and why. Another thing, do you prefer aftershave or cologne?

I'll kick this one off with what I currently have on the dresser.

1.Bay Rum aftershave by Pinaud - It is as old school as old school gets. To me it smells like pirates (the romantic glamorous kind from the Caribbean, not the raggedy kind from Somalia) or maybe Hemingway in his hard drinking Cuban years. It smells pretty much just like Old Spice but without the softer, powdery undertone that Old Spice has.

2. Clubman aftershave by Pinaud - another old school man's aftershave. It is softer and sweeter than the Bay Rum with a more floral note to it. I tend to wear it more when it's cooler out. Smells like old barber shops.

3. Stetson aftershave - classic, rugged and cheap. Still gets nice comments from the opposite sex and has a classic masculine smell to it. A little on the sweet side, again I prefer it in cooler temps.

4.Stetson Fresh aftershave - a new scent from them that is ok, very citrus-y and spicy which I like on warmer days. Doesn't last long on my skin though.

5. Adidas aftershave - not a bad daily one. It is cheap and has that citrus smell I like for warmer weather, but this one if used in high dosage can smell a little like medicine or linament.

6. Drakkar Noir aftershave - I still like this one, even though it reminds me of high school since that is what I wore back then, and often too much of it! Still has that dark musky smell. It is my go-to in the winter months.

7. Lagerfeld cologne - I used to not like this one as it didn't really appeal to me or smell particularly good on me, but I got a free bottle a year or so ago and gave it a shot. I was pleasantly surprised that it smelled good on me and I liked it. It has a sweet yet spicy smell that I like for cooler weather.

8. Cool Water by Davidoff aftershave and cologne - My absolute favorite in the summertime. To me it smells fresh and clean, just like coming up out of a fresh, cool lake.

That covers what I currently use. Some honorable mentions that I have used and liked in the past, CK1, Aqua Di Gio, and one that I got a lot of comments on from the ladies, Blue Jeans by Versace.

Also, one that disappointed me because it smelled so good in the store, but I just didn't care for how it smelled on me when it mixed with my body chemistry was Paris Hilton for men. It was BOGO at Perfumania so I wound up stuck with two damn bottles of it! I learned to always put some on my skin and walk around for a bit and come back later for my purchase to see how a scent mixes with my body chemistry.


----------



## djudex (Mar 23, 2014)

I use Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue for Men. Makes me smell all purdy, unsolicitedly verified by nearly every female friend close enough to me to get a hug of some sort.

The line starts here for sniffing appointments ladies :batting:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 23, 2014)

I never wear scent, but I love men that smell good. One of the best scents I've ever smelled on a man is Platinum by Chanel. LOL If you were wearing Platinum and a flannel shirt, I'd rub against you like a cat. It smells like being in the woods.



> Egoiste Platinum by Chanel is a Woody Floral Musk fragrance for men. Egoiste Platinum was launched in 1993. The nose behind this fragrance is Jacques Polge. Top notes are rosemary, lavender, neroli and petitgrain; middle notes are galbanum, clary sage, jasmine and geranium; base notes are amber, sandalwood, oakmoss, vetiver and cedar.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 23, 2014)

Anything fresh smelling is good by me. I was also a big fan of coolwater, and that was my favourite for a very long time but I got a bottle or of 212 on ice, which was the best and freshest aftershave I have ever owned. They don't make it now so if anyone ever finds a bottle send it to me I'm begging.


----------



## violetviolets (Mar 23, 2014)

All boys should wear Spice Bomb by V&R or L'Homme Nuit by YSL :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 23, 2014)

I never realised that there were guys out there that made so much attention to different scents like this! Not that that is a bad thing at all! To be honest I prefer it when a guy doesn't wear any scent at all because my nose is sensitive and prefer the smell of soap and shampoo and... well, the person themselves, if you know what I mean? I think I am unusual with that though, perhaps too much experience smelling the overpowering scent of things my uni friends used to use to cover up not showering! :doh:


----------



## dublover42 (Mar 23, 2014)

I've gone through a few different scents, but I love classic old spice for aftershave

Lately though I've been using Verace Men's Eau Fraiche, and I've had nothing but compliments from it, definitely my favorite cologne so far!


----------



## gythaogg (Mar 23, 2014)

Actually, does anyone here wear indie scents? There are a few small businesses online that sell perfumes and colognes at cheaper rates than department store designer scents, but it's always such a gamble picking up a scent based on reviews and descriptions alone. I hear that Black Phoenix Alchemy Labs, Haus of Gloi and Alchimia Apothecary both make gorgeous, often complex scents. I bought my SO a scent from One Hand Washes The Other, but later found out that their owner was a somewhat unpleasant person, so I'm not sure I would reorder from them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

1. Old Spice - It was my father's favorite and I've always associated it with the businessman mystique.

2. Elsha - I still like it as my step up from Old Spice.

3. Aqua Velva - For when I run out/can't find Old Spice.

4. Preferred Stock - It was a gift that also reminded me of the businessman mystique.


----------



## Tad (Mar 24, 2014)

My wife tends to be allergic to most scents, so nothing for me.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 24, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> 8. Cool Water by Davidoff aftershave and cologne - My absolute favorite in the summertime. To me it smells fresh and clean, just like coming up out of a fresh, cool lake.



A classic by now, especially for summer - smells good on most guys.



ConnieLynn said:


> I love men that smell good. One of the best scents I've ever smelled on a man is Platinum *Egoiste *by Chanel. LOL If you were wearing Platinum and a flannel shirt, I'd rub against you like a cat. It smells like being in the woods.



I totally know what you're talking about. Plus the full name of the after shave sounds so naughty, probably part of it's appeal. 


A real old-timer I like a lot because it's very masculine but understated is 'Aramis'.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been wanting to respond to this. 

As much as I'd love to be a manly man and wear woodsy/musky scents, they just don't work for me. 

On the off occasion I do wear anything NEAR manly, I wear the original Paco Rabanne for men, rarely, but once in a while it's the perfect scent. 

I tend to stick to the Ralph Lauren Polo brands a majority of the time. 

Polo Blue, Polo Red, Polo #2, Polo Black and sometimes Polo Double Black. 

All of these scents are on the sweeter side and they just seem to work for my body type. 

I have used the mainstay Acqua Di Gio before and it works for me as well. 

I currently have all of the above mentioned on my dresser except Acqua Di Gio. I just switch them out depending on how I feel for the day. My current scent of choice is definitely Polo Red with it's fruity and citrus tones.


----------



## bigmac (Mar 24, 2014)

I hate the stuff -- won't wear any of it!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 24, 2014)

I love scents on men as long as they don't swim in it.


----------



## Treach (Mar 25, 2014)

Nemat Amber White. It is a lovely scented oil that I heard best-described by a woman as smelling "like clean man".


----------



## Crumbling (Mar 26, 2014)

My dirty secret for the longest time....

axe/lynx ... they used to do one with a very simple sandalwood based scent...

and apparently 

_sandalwood + me + ~20 minutes = OMG! YOU SMELL YUM!_

Based on that, I picked out woody scents with a Sandalwood component and that worked even better 

My wife has actually banned me from wearing Green Irish Tweed in mixed company, it gets noticed ;D


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 26, 2014)

I always loved fahrenheit cologne on a man. But for the most part, any scent a man wears is ok. Just please.. sparingly.. I don't want the scent to hit me 5 minutes before you get to me...


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 26, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Blue Jeans by Versace.



I helped a friend cologne shop once, and I believe it ended up being the final choice. I guess it's just popular overall! 

A long while ago I dated someone who wore Bvlgari Black. It was entrancingly good. I personally love well-chosen cologne on a guy. After all, scent is strongly tied to memory - so it might help you make a lasting, pleasant impression  Also, I like some of the scents so much that I'm tempted to wear them myself, and someone else doing it saves me from that.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I helped a friend cologne shop once, and I believe it ended up being the final choice. I guess it's just popular overall!
> 
> A long while ago I dated someone who wore Bvlgari Black. It was entrancingly good. I personally love well-chosen cologne on a guy. After all, scent is strongly tied to memory - so it might help you make a lasting, pleasant impression  Also, I like some of the scents so much that I'm tempted to wear them myself, and someone else doing it saves me from that.



Luckily in NY you can get away with wearing mens cologne as a female..lol


----------



## biglynch (Mar 26, 2014)

bigmac said:


> I hate the stuff -- won't wear any of it!!!





lucca23v2 said:


> Luckily in NY you can get away with wearing mens cologne as a female..lol



Of all my visits to NY, I learned you can get away with mostly everything. Roll on October.

I have a lot of aftershaves as it goes but the one I'm really loving at the moment is lacost white. Really refreshing scent. I'm not a fan of woody deep fragrances. More importantly on a woman I quite like citrus based scents so most of the aftershaves I wear would be better on a lady than on my mush anyway.


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 26, 2014)

i'm one of those terribly annoying people who legit has breathing problems if i'm close to someone wearing any kind of scent, even a little bit. to be completely honest i think a guy smells best when he's gone a day (or several) without a shower anyway.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 26, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> i'm one of those terribly annoying people who legit has breathing problems if i'm close to someone wearing any kind of scent, even a little bit. to be completely honest i think a guy smells best when he's gone a day (or several) without a shower anyway.



Bit of good old fashioned man musk.


----------



## Treach (Mar 26, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> i'm one of those terribly annoying people who legit has breathing problems if i'm close to someone wearing any kind of scent, even a little bit. to be completely honest i think a guy smells best when he's gone a day (or several) without a shower anyway.



As a fat guy I feel like I owe it to society to shower at least once a day.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 30, 2014)

I normally favor scents with a bit of citrus to them -- for some reason the tanginess works for me. I don't currently have a cologne, though, unless you count the Old Spice Wolfthorn body spray I got for Christmas. It's not bad. (shrug) But citrus still works better for me.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 30, 2014)

This is my cologne of choice:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XE64XA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I've tried a lot of colognes, but this is the only one that when I wear it I feel like it "matches" if that makes sense. It's a very manly scent. It smells very fresh and outdoorsy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 31, 2014)

I love a man's natural scent. It's hard to explain lol It's definitely different from sweaty balls.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 31, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I love a man's natural scent. It's hard to explain lol It's definitely different from sweaty balls.



lol.. Yes.... which is why women enjoy wearing the shirts of their boyfriends.. it is not the cologne. It is their natural scent that is appealing. 

But a man in a good cologne is nice too!

BUT PLEASE NO SWEATY BALLS!!!!!


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 31, 2014)

When guys rub their balls or adjust or just feel like playin with the ol sack, we always smell our fingers.

If a man says otherwise, he be a lyin foo


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 31, 2014)

I just came across this:
http://eastwestbottlers.com/

I may seriously buy a bottle cause why not


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 2, 2014)

Are the broads from the board allowed to join in? Perfume etc?



LeoGibson said:


> I would like to add a twist to this one though. Fellas, list what you wear and what you have and a brief description of why you like them. Also, if you feel like it, list any you have had and don't particularly care for and why. Another thing, do you prefer aftershave or cologne?


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, please feel free to join in. We love y'all, so jump in, the water's warm.

As for my favorite scents for me...

Currently, I have YSL Pour Homme, though it is a bit sweeter than I thought it would be, so it's reserved for special occasions.

My everyday cologne is C.O. Bigelow and Barber "Blue Elixer" that can be found at Bath and Body Works. I can't tell you how many compliments I've gotten on it over the years.

For years, I wore Curve and it always went well for me. Might have to pick up a bottle again.

It is always important to find a scent that works for you. Not everyone's chemistry works with every scent. Try a dab and walk around.

As for the showering issue, I shower AT LEAST once a day, sometimes more. I understand the appeal of the au natural scent, but I don't feel right without showering.

Also, gentlemen, please do not bathe yourself in cologne. A spritz or two on the wrist and the same on the neck, and you're good to go. Plus, it gets costly if you bathe yourself in good cologne. Let me further it by saying that it is a good idea to use soaps and shampoos with neutral or complimenting scents, rather than contrasting, as it can wreak havoc on the purpose of your cologne and make you smell noxious. Also, baby powder (no cornstarch), talcum, or unscented Gold Bond are your friends in the warmer times.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 2, 2014)

Treach said:


> As a fat guy I feel like I owe it to society to shower at least once a day.



you should do what makes you feel good, of course.  i'm just saying personally, few things turn me on faster than a sweaty fat guy. it's the epitome of sexy.


----------



## Post_Ironic (Apr 2, 2014)

I wear mostly unisex scents, or very slightly to the masculine side. I seem to have a strange dichotomy with regards to fragrance of adoring both the more extreme side of concept scents, and then also adoring certain classic scent. However, I cannot stand high sillage. I don't want anyone else smelling what's on me unless they're closer than arm's length.

On my shelf right now...

1. Oud Shamash ~ The Different Company 

My favourite creation by Bertrand Duchaufour which is saying something. It only has a hint of the raw animalic quality of Oudh which I much prefer. A boozy rose is there. A clean leather jacket. A woodsy cinnamon and saffron. A warm and comforting fragrance.

2. 1725 ~ Histoire de Parfums 

It seem to me a subtle and beautifully proportioned fouler. Definitely an 18th century sort of scent, very elegant, almost feminine, a citrus-licorice-anise opening, a warm amber fern arrives next alongside a sweet vanilla-almond that adds a sort of eyelid fluttering seduction, and then an elegant lavender takes it from gourmand to fougere perhaps with a bit of spice there too; and though not in the base notes, I seem to get a very slight hint of a gentleman's smoking jacket. A masterpiece in my opinion.

3. Jubilation XXV ~ Amouage

A definitive sort of smoked wood and incense fragrance with a touch of beautiful rose. It seems to almost ghost in and out throughout a day, one moment here and one moment nowhere to be found which adds a sort of mystique and charm to it, as though it interacts with the wearer. The labdanum ciste in it is just magical, and the myrrh, opoponax, atlas cedar wood in the base are just brilliant.

4. Omniscient perfume oil ~ Yosh 

Spicy, light, ethereal. Enchanting really. The fig is wonderful, the tuberose, gardenia and opium seem to be the other strong notes. Pink pepper keeps it on the lighter side. Oils and attars are interesting. They seem to give a more alive feel to a scent.

5. No 2 Modesty ~ Six Scents Series 4 

It really is a modest and sincere scent. There's something of the unassuming artist in it, an authenticity with its Frozen metal accord, cypress, labdanum, opoponax and cephalic. A start of pencil shavings and ink, charcoal dust and paper. Old books? Stark? Add to this a slight woody floral note... Primal perhaps? Original?


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 2, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Are the broads from the board allowed to join in? Perfume etc?



By all means post away. I just set the discussion up but I would never try to steer it. What fun places could you wind up that way?


----------



## Post_Ironic (Apr 2, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> I just came across this:
> http://eastwestbottlers.com/
> 
> I may seriously buy a bottle cause why not



Frapin has a scent called speakeasy that's pretty much brilliant. Havana rum, bergamot and mint give a kind of boozy mojito opening, into a leathery tobacco, that mixed with the remnants of the opening evokes the idea of a very refined fruity, boozy, suede. Exotic/sultry. The eccentric traveller? 

L'humaniste by Frapin is pretty brilliant too. A fresh, spicy fougere infused with a large shot of gin.


----------



## djudex (Apr 3, 2014)

I was told yesterday by one of the gals at work that I smell "delicious". I ain't mad at that.


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 3, 2014)

My usual perfumes are Angel and Innocent, both by Thierry Mugler (and both really capture my personality  ) 

I usually switch them up based on the season. In the Fall and Winter, I primarily wear Angel. It's definitely the heavier scent. It has a deeply warm and spicy aroma, with a little powdery cocoa. It tends to stick to my clothing, and after a few days, my sweatshirts just smell sweet and cozy and comforting to me. Looking it up, people seem to describe it as having heavy notes of chocolate, caramel, vanilla, and patchouli. It's like hedonist meets hippie. No wonder...

Innocent isn't dissimilar. It's a lighter, airier, more whimsical version of Angel (in my opinion.) It really brings out the powderiness, maybe with a fruitier hint to it. It doesn't stick to my clothes like Angel, though. And I don't have to be as careful with applying it very sparingly. 

To switch things up in the Summer, I'll occasionally wear Be Delicious by DKNY. It's a light, refreshingly crisp apple scent. And sometimes in the Spring, when I feel like reminding people of their mom's garden, I'll put lilac perfume/lotion on. But I find most florals personally head-ache inducing. Especially Bath & Body Works' dread-inducing Sweet Pea line.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't know much about this Terry dude, but I do know the DKNY is awesome. One of the ladies in our office goes a bit OTT with it, but its lovely.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2014)

My "signature" scent is Estee Lauder's Spellbound. I wear it for the Fall/Winter/Early Spring seasons. It's a bit spicy with warm musky sandalwood notes to it. It smells rich. I get so many compliments on it but people don't usually know about it because it's one of their older fragrances. 

In the late Spring/Summer I used to wear The Gap's Dream perfume but I think it's been discontinued now. BOO. If I can't find it I wear anything coconutty. Bath and Body Works Exotic Coconut is yummy. Lots of compliments on that one as well as it has some vanilla undertones too. I also wear some oils from Escents if the mood suits me.

I wear Marc Jacob's namesake perfume as well. It can be very powerful but if you use it sparingly it's a very fresh floral and clean smelling.

With all the other products I use (shampoo and deodorant) it makes for an interesting combination. I get told ALL the time I smell good. When my sister's were younger they like to wear my sweaters or coats. Haha.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 3, 2014)

Is this a MAN thread? Well, too bad (I see T and Amaranthine said/thought the same thing already haha) 

I don't wear cologne, aftershave or perfume. I can't deal with strong scents and neither can my lover boy, so I wear Bath & Body's Warm Vanilla Sugar *lotion*. It lasts all day and makes me smell amazingly yummy!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 3, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Is this a MAN thread? Well, too bad (I see T and Amaranthine said/thought the same thing already haha)
> 
> I don't wear cologne, aftershave or perfume. I can't deal with strong scents and neither can my lover boy, so I wear Bath & Body's Warm Vanilla Sugar *lotion*. It lasts all day and makes me smell amazingly yummy!



I love B&BW (Funny... BBW..seems like that shop was made for big women..lol) 

Anyway, I have that warm vanilla sugar one and I love it. I also have amber and Japanese cherry blossom. I STAY AWAY from sweet pea. It is just too much. But they have some nice stuff.

I also have, Lady Million by Paco Rabanne and Gilty by Gucci and a perfume balenciaga makes.. I can't remember the name of it. It comes in a green bottle. It came out abou a year, a year and a half ago.

But I love the smell of soap and water as well.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 3, 2014)

My name is Rick and I am a fragrance addict.:blush:. I am lucky to commit to one fragrance for more than a year's time.

My fragrance of the day is Old Spice Fiji. My fiancé loves it ( I rather like it, too) so I go whole hog on it...body wash, deodorant, body spray...too bad they don't make it in a cologne or aftershave.

I also have on hand a bottle of Aqua di Gio and some Skin Bracer which I need to give to my son who just started shaving recently. I just gave away a bottle of Dolce & Gabana Light Blue which smells great but I just don't wear it anymore since it was bought for me by an ex.

Some others I have used in the past include...
Old Spice Classic
Old Spice Fresh
Old Spice Lime
Old Spice Musk
Old Spice Leather
Old Spice Pure Sport
Brut
Brut Actif Blue
English Leather
Aqua Velva
Preferred Stock
Sierra
Stetson
British Sterling
Gillette Series Cool Wave
Aramis
Drakkar Noir
Polo
Cool Water
Geo
Nautica

plus some more that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2014)

Go crazy!


_Quote:
Originally Posted by Surlysomething View Post
Are the broads from the board allowed to join in? Perfume etc?

LG: By all means post away. I just set the discussion up but I would never try to steer it. What fun places could you wind up that way?_ 
__________________





fat9276 said:


> Is this a MAN thread? Well, too bad (I see T and Amaranthine said/thought the same thing already haha)
> 
> I don't wear cologne, aftershave or perfume. I can't deal with strong scents and neither can my lover boy, so I wear Bath & Body's Warm Vanilla Sugar *lotion*. It lasts all day and makes me smell amazingly yummy!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow. It's not overkill? I think less is more in the fragrance department. Haha.



ScreamingChicken said:


> My fragrance of the day is Old Spice Fiji. My fiancé loves it ( I rather like it, too) so I go whole hog on it...body wash, deodorant, body spray...too bad they don't make it in a cologne or aftershave.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. It's not overkill? I think less is more in the fragrance department. Haha.



Actually, it's a pretty mild fragrance. Overkill doesn't come in to play at all.


----------



## Post_Ironic (Apr 3, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> My fragrance of the day is Old Spice Fiji. My fiancé loves it ( I rather like it, too) so I go whole hog on it...body wash, deodorant, body spray...too bad they don't make it in a cologne or aftershave.



You'd probably enjoy Virgin Island Water by Creed as quite a similar scent. Hermèssence Santal Massoïa is another one. Even Kurdjian Amyris Homme could work.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 3, 2014)

I've smelled it...it's not_ that_ mild. Haha.




ScreamingChicken said:


> Actually, it's a pretty mild fragrance. Overkill doesn't come in to play at all.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I've smelled it...it's not_ that_ mild. Haha.


 But then it has to overpower my awesomeness so there's that .


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 3, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> But I love the smell of soap and water as well.



You might enjoy this? I used to use one of the Grace perfumes - but not that one. They got rid of the one I used, apparently.



As for using matching body wash + deodorant + body spray: Does the actual body wash actually ever leave much scent? I guess I could see it strengthening it in a layering sense, but no matter the kind of soap/body wash I use, it's only detectable if someone's nose is right up against my skin.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm one of those guys who likes a really light, subtle scent. The nivea after shave balm has this amazing smell and helps smooth out my beard/goatee. I use like a dime-sized amount and just rub it through my facial hair and jawline. It leads to many compliments and friendly snuggles.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> You might enjoy this? I used to use one of the Grace perfumes - but not that one. They got rid of the one I used, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> As for using matching body wash + deodorant + body spray: Does the actual body wash actually ever leave much scent? I guess I could see it strengthening it in a layering sense, but no matter the kind of soap/body wash I use, it's only detectable if someone's nose is right up against my skin.



It's the layering effect for sure but also I don't have to worry about the two or three different scents competing against each other. At best, no one scent stands out and , at worst, the result is some funky hodgepodge that smells awful.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> As for using matching body wash + deodorant + body spray: Does the actual body wash actually ever leave much scent? I guess I could see it strengthening it in a layering sense, but no matter the kind of soap/body wash I use, it's only detectable if someone's nose is right up against my skin.



I don't layer. It becomes too much for me.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm just gonna respond with two words: Old Spice


----------



## deanbpm (Apr 6, 2014)

4711 in the day and Dior Homme at night.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 29, 2014)

Old spice classic aftershave...the one grandpa was still rockin when his well worked hands were so callused he could pick up hot pans off the stove without flinching. 

The manly aroma of a old school barber shop that still gives you a hot shave with a straight razor that they sharpen with a leather strap and a hot lather machine the guy has to start with a rip cord.

Once that magic elixir hits your freshly shaven neck you immediately feel like you should be chopping wood with a good strong bottle of bourbon next to you to dull the pain lingering in your immense shoulders bc lets face it, doctors are for sissies.


----------



## Anjula (May 1, 2014)

My personal fav is Gucci pour Homme II damn it smells good 
and Im also pretty fucked up about smells, so you can take a shower in it and im happ the more the better


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 3, 2014)

After shavesretty basic and old school
Brut
Old Spice
Aqua Velva (the blue kind and musk) and 
Stetson

Cologne:
Dolce and Gabbana
Burberry
C.O. Bigelow No. 1585 Elixir White 
and for those really special occassions Paul Sebastian


----------



## Surlysomething (May 3, 2014)

straight up panty peeler :eat2:

haha




daddyoh70 said:


> Cologne:
> Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## LeoGibson (May 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> straight up panty peeler :eat2:
> 
> haha



Well, now I know what to ask for Christmas?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 3, 2014)

I'm just sayin'... 



LeoGibson said:


> Well, now I know what to ask for Christmas?


----------



## LeoGibson (May 3, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm just sayin'...



I'm always on the lookout for a good scent.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 4, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> straight up panty peeler :eat2:
> 
> haha


----------

